# How to use oil syringes



## gcheddar

I was curious about the CO2 extracted oil from Organa Labs and Med-West.

Finally found a place that stocks their products so I picked up a syringe of Diamond OG Honey Oil. (See attached pic)

Only thing is ... I don't know how to use it. The bud tender told me it was highly concentrated and to only orally take a single small drop at a time. But that didn't seem to do the trick.

Do these oil extracts contain THCA or THC? In other words, does it need to be heated to produce active THC? And why is it dispensed in a syringe?


View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1407631869.493924.jpg


----------



## orangesunshine

The oil in the syringe is already active... it's marketed to fill a personal vaporizer pen... you can take it orally and directly from the syringe... best to experiment with a little at a time as it's no different than an edible and creep up on some quicker than others... Happy Trails welcome to the co2 world friend


----------



## Locked

That is pretty awesome, but...I sure hope people use stuff like this responsibly or MJ Legalization could get a black eye. 
Having tried edibles I can say that it is a way more intense high. At least for me it was. Very reminiscent of a mild Acid trip that only lasted a couple hours.


----------



## gcheddar

orangesunshine said:


> The oil in the syringe is already active... it's marketed to fill a personal vaporizer pen... you can take it orally and directly from the syringe... best to experiment with a little at a time as it's no different than an edible and creep up on some quicker than others... Happy Trails welcome to the co2 world friend



Cool. Thanks for your answers. Just a little follow up then:

1) You may heat it in a pen vaporizer, but it's not needed to activate the THC/CBD.
2) It's directly edible, so no vaping and coughing needed! I might have just needed a dose larger than one drop.
3) Can it also simply be dropped under the tongue to be sublingually absorbed?

And, yeah, the CO2 World seems like an awesome, safer, cleaner, all-natural, organic way to get and use the medical products in pot!


----------



## gcheddar

Hamster Lewis said:


> That is pretty awesome, but...I sure hope people use stuff like this responsibly or MJ Legalization could get a black eye.



I see it the other way around. CO2 extracts could be what gives MMJ serious medicinal credibility:

1) You can get a precise dose. This will enable patients and their physicians to track and tweak prescriptions. ("No side effects at two drops of 20:1 CBD:THC ratio. Let's go up to three drops nightly.")

2) Unlike Butane and other extraction techniques, it's a lot safer and cleaner: No explosion risk or pollution from burning butane. If the plant was grown organically, the extracts are certifiable as organic.

3) It can be taken just like most mainstream medicines: orally. You can avoid the burn risk, coughing, and potential carcinogens from smoking/vaping.


----------



## orangesunshine

gcheddar said:


> Cool. Thanks for your answers. Just a little follow up then:
> 
> 1) You may heat it in a pen vaporizer, but it's not needed to activate the THC/CBD.
> 2) It's directly edible, so no vaping and coughing needed! I might have just needed a dose larger than one drop.
> 3) Can it also simply be dropped under the tongue to be sublingually absorbed?
> 
> And, yeah, the CO2 World seems like an awesome, safer, cleaner, all-natural, organic way to get and use the medical products in pot!



1.  yes and yes

2.  yes and yes

3.  yes

also, from my understanding for those using the herb for the cbd healing powers---one needs to constantly maintain a certain cbd level in the body for it to be effective---nothing like taking asprin when you get a headache---and more along the line of a preventative maintenance program


----------

